# Dietz Blizzard No 1 Lantern Info, Value, Rarity??



## treat.alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

I came across two Dietz Blizzard No 1 lanterns recently and cannot find any info about this particular model, the only info I can find is for the Blizzard no. 2 models. 

The only thing I have found is that they were made for a short period of time in the early 1900s and were poor sellers, which were replaced with the Blizzard No. 2. 

I am wondering if I should buy these, the guy who has them has not given me a price and wants me to make an offer. I have no idea what to say and whether I should offer $25 for the pair or $100?? I am at a total loss. 

Any help with info about this particular model and an approximate price would be appreciated. I know that the price depends on condition but just looking for a rough idea for one of these in fair to good condition. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 13, 2013)

I couldn't find out any more than what you did. It's hard to put a price on something that nobody knows anything about so just pay what they are worth to you, I'd start at 15$ for the pair and hope the fella doesn't know exactly what they are, he'd get suspicious if you offered him 50$. Old oil lamps aren't worth much despite what some greedy *******s on ebay would have you think.


----------



## kamaksi (Sep 19, 2013)

treat.alexander said:


> I came across two Dietz Blizzard No 1 lanterns recently and cannot find any info about this particular model, the only info I can find is for the Blizzard no. 2 models.
> 
> The only thing I have found is that they were made for a short period of time in the early 1900s and were poor sellers, which were replaced with the Blizzard No. 2.
> 
> ...



If you still have these lanterns i would be interested in them.


----------

